
Mystery gas discovered near center of Milky Way - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-mystery-gas-center-milky.html
======
bookofjoe
>Cold gas in the Milky Way’s nuclear wind

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2595-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2595-z)

